# need help with herbal meds



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to get a book on herbal meds. can anyone give me a list of the better ones. my DH is a nurse and understands the chemical side of both herbs and rx meds, but I need a treatment type book as well as a receipt type. thanks for any input.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

"Prescription for Nutritional Healing" by Phyllis Balsch is my go to book of this type. I believe it is in its fourth edition now.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr. Christopher's Book of Natural healing is a good one to.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Before buying books, I looked online at various resources and found many have free pdf books or recipes and information by email. Some of my favorite books and go to recipes are by Rosemary Gladstar, Gail Faith Edwards, Susun Weed, Learning Herbs, and Mountain Rose Herbs.
Do you have specific health interests in mind (women's health, child dosages, certain organs or illnesses) or needing a general herbal medicine guide? You can pm if you'd rather not go into detail here... but I've found some herbalists are better than others for information, depending on the circumstance.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

We have accumulated 5 books so far from flea markets and yard sales.
The info is great. I use them about every week researching something.
I started a booklet labeled 'vitamins/herbs benefits' for my use.

When I find interesting benefits on websites, and I like ask.com for benefits listings, I copy the info. to my booklet.
I just listed the many benefits of cayenne pepper to my booklet last night.

Good luck. I use these sites to collect data and flea markets because I like free and cheap.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the Dr. Christopher books and Back To Eden by J Kloss.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------

